# Lost permission to be in a user group



## Haeralis

Hello, I joined the PuritanBoard about a year ago. I have greatly enjoyed the wealth of information and resources that the forum has provided to me as I've sought to walk and rejoice in the knowledge of our Savior. 

Suddenly, I have lost access to a user group / forum that I had enjoyed reading--the Politics and Government forum. Why did my permission to access this user group suddenly change to "insufficient permission to access this page?" 

I'd love to find out how I can enhance my permissions and regain access to these user groups. Thank you!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

You are going to need 25 posts to be elevated to _Member's Only_. You are set up to be able to post in the P&G forum when you reach that level.


----------

